# Coelogyne Lyme Bay



## blondie (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi 

As much as i love my slipper orchids I also grow quite a lot of other orchids i grow quite a few Coelogynes and others.

This is one of my favourite Coelogyne Hybrids made by a UK orchid Nursery that i have been dealing with a long time, and know the family.

I first saw this when i was doing my orchid scholorship with the RHS, as a first time flowering seedling 10yrs ago, I managed to kill my and had to wait 10yrs to get a division from the mother plant this year.

Its a primary cross between one of there very dark speciosa and usitana. 

I was very surprised when the plant flowered for me with it being a fresh division. 



gif image hosting



free photo hosting


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2016)

Sure looks like usitana.


----------



## abax (Nov 28, 2016)

The contrast between the dark and light is very distinctive.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2016)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## blondie (Nov 29, 2016)

Luckily is dose not grow to the size of usitana which is nice.


----------



## JAB (Nov 29, 2016)

Very nice! Looks like my usitana. How big is it?


----------



## blondie (Nov 29, 2016)

In have never had usitana in flower as mine is a baby. 

The flower is roughly the size of speciosa or just over.I don't have the exact measurements for the flower.

The plant isabout the same size as speciosa.


----------

